# Baffled! UTI like symptoms around ovulation?



## Moksha

Hi! I have been trying to conceive for more than 2 years now and was told that I have pco. I believe I have insulin resistance problems as losing weight has helped bring my cycles in order but even now my hormones dont seem to be behaving themselves. I am extremely worried. Can you help me understand what is going on? :wacko: Recently, I have experienced UTI like pain around the time I am supposed to ovulate., It lasts for about 3-4 hours and today I even spotted some blood on the toilet paper. (sorry for TMI) Am I dying? :cry:
HELP PLEASE!


----------



## tommyg

No your not dying! What you've described sounds like ovulation pain ( hope you DTD?).
Congratulations on loosing the weight.

I too have PCOS but to give you a bit of hope I got my bfp with DS naturally.

I'm guessing you are more like my sis than me she has cycles once or twice a year if shes lucky. Mine are 4-12 wks.

You've possibility just never noticed it before or related it to your cycle. Excuse my spelling but the Germans call it middlesmits, middle pain.


----------



## tawanamood

If you're have pain while urinating cranberry juice and loads of water will help.

As PP stated you could be ovulating which is causing you pain.

If the pain persists see a doctor ASAP for antibiotics!


----------



## tommyg

I've been doing a bit of googling and I don't mean to scare you but it could be an ovarian cysts.
If its only happened once it could have popped on its own as apparently very few need surgery and most either get absorbed or pop.
I'd see how you are next cycle then speak to your GP or fertility clinic if still sore.


----------



## Moksha

Thanks for your replies.

Recently, my cycles have been 30-35 days long and I have been trying to 
take vitex and raspberry leaves tea as I am not taking anything else. What I am worried about is something known as urinary tract endometriosis. I have very little pain during my AF but it seems that painful urination is a sign of this deadly disease. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## tommyg

I seriously think you should speak with your GP or specialist. Your body is a very complex bit of kit and trying to self diagnose can be very dangerous.

People here have no real idea if the pain you experience is mild or severe.

I stupidly believed that tiredness and breathlessness in late pregnancy was normal I later discovered I had flu and pneumonia.

Speak with somebody who can properly diagnose. Your problems could be nothing or something. But your not going to stop worrying until you have an answer.


----------



## PinkPeony

I agree w Tommyg. Googling and speculating is totally yhe enemy. First thing you should do is go to a doc and rule out a simple uti. That's what it sounds like to me (I get them way too often). Blood in the urine is a normal effect. It's simple to treat with antibiotics but if you leave it too long you can end up in the ER. (Like I did a few months ago). Drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## PinkPeony

Also... Uti can sometimes recur every few months for some folks. You might be noticing them more around obulation bc you're having more sex which causes bacteria to get into the urinary tract easily.


----------



## Moksha

I guess you guys are right. I need to get over my fear of doctors and go to the hospital. Thanks for the advice.. :flower:


----------

